# Economy Sillosocks



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I just got 10 dozen economy sillosocks.

Where did you guys get the pattern to make a stencil for painting them. I was going to go trace one in a store but sportsmans, dicks, and gander don't have any sillosocks to look at so I have nothing to go off of.

can you buy a stencil somewhere?

One other question. What kind of stapler did you guys use to staple them together? A regular stapler or did you buy a more heavy duty one?

thanks in advance.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

ebay had a couple on there under snow goose decoys. they had adult and juvies


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe that Jim Jones sells a stencil.

http://prairiewinddecoys.com/_wsn/page13.html


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I used a more heavy duty style stapler. I didn't trust office type staples to hold up. I also used a needle nose to pinch all of the staples completely tight.

Making the Snow stencil is pretty easy. Just draw out the tail feather pattern you want on a piece of cardboard, plywood, or coroplast that is cut to the size of the windsock, and cut out the pattern with a jig saw or box cutter. The Blue's are not as easy.


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I just finished 50 of these bad boys, and they look sharp. I made a stencil out of a beer box. I actually made a few stencils and would recomend doing so that way you dont have paint dripping all over. I bought a heavy duty stapler from office depot for 30 bucks and it worked good. DG


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh yah, latex gloves work great to keep the paint off of your hands too.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I recommend getting the stencils. You can make them yourself. But these you will have year after year after year.

I have done over 800 with the stencils that Jim sells.

Find the Summer Project post I made a few years ago. It shows you how I painted the blues with one of these stencils.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> I recommend getting the stencils. You can make them yourself. But these you will have year after year after year.
> 
> I have done over 800 with the stencils that Jim sells.
> 
> Find the Summer Project post I made a few years ago. It shows you how I painted the blues with one of these stencils.


I have referenced that thread a million times!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ting+blues


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks fellas.

I was just uncertain about how big of and X you painted on the tail ect.


----------

